# Hi from Bulgaria



## martobg (May 29, 2012)

Hello fellow beekeepers,
I am writing from Bulgaria and just starting to discover this forum. Looking forward to reading and discussing with you!


----------



## bfirek (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard martobg. I think you will find a lot of very helpful post here on these forums. I'm fairly new to beekeeping and it is nice to read some of the spirited exchanges in the postings. I am curious about the diferences in bees and beekeeping in Bulgaria. Also I happend to visit your website and like the Polypropylene Langstroth beehives and components listed. Do you know of any distributors of these hives in the United States? Again welcome and enjoy your time in the bee forums.

Best Regards,

Bob


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Marto!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## martobg (May 29, 2012)

bfirek said:


> Also I happend to visit your website and like the Polypropylene Langstroth beehives and components listed. Do you know of any distributors of these hives in the United States?


For the moment there are no distributors in the USA, but hopefully in the near future someone will take up on that function.


----------



## marenostrum (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello neighbour! I'm having my ракия from Bulgaria at the moment!  A warm welcome from Istanbul!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. Please comment on how beekeeping may be done differently in Bulgaria than in the US. We would love to learn.


----------



## martobg (May 29, 2012)

marenostrum said:


> I'm having my ракия from Bulgaria at the moment!


So I am at the moment ) It goes well with the Euro 2012 )


----------

